# West Branch crappies



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

We have been doing real well on crappies at west branch the past week.Not getting to many in the sticks yet but not far from it.Mostly casting in the channels away from the brush using slip bobbers.Last time out we boated about 60 in a couple hours kept 30 something nice ones.


----------



## steely123 (May 17, 2004)

thanks for the report...
about what time of day did you do best ?...

i need to stop by WB bait/tackle and see if they are doing the 
crappie tourney in april again...?.....

steely123


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

May hit it Friday morning or so. Not sure where to start. May hit some of the coves off the main lake first. Havent been to the no wake side before.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

i was there 2day below the RockSpringsRoad Bridge i think thats the name of it fished the little cove there from bout 4-6 and didnt catch any was using Fake stuff there was ppl catchin crappie though they shld still be there tomorow lol it was toward the end of the cove On the (NoWakeZone)Side dont know whats on the other side didnt pay attention!


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

My son and I went out last Saturday. We fished for about 3 hours, and didn't get a bite. Fished a little on both sides of Rock Springs Rd. I think my boat is cursed!


----------



## tack137 (Jun 26, 2005)

A buddy and I were out yesterday afternoon and easily caught between 100 and 130 crappie. We kept 30 of them. All were caught in 6-10 foot of water on minnows. They crappie would turn on for a 30 minutes and you would catch them as quick as you could get your bobber in and then would shut off for a while then come back in 20 minutes and the same thing. It won't long til they get into the shallows.


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

did u guys get any nice ones. iv never been to west branch but heard people only caught little ones there. would like to try it out.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I was out there yesterday too till dark. Not a sniff. 
I did see a boat with three guys in it in 15-20fow reeling them in. They were drifting in the stiff east wind motoring back and redoing the drift again. 
They caught 4 in the two minutes it took me to pass them in the no wake zone.
They aren't in the shallows yet. I should have taken jiggineyes22 advice and stayed out in the deeper water.
They were still at it a couple of hours later when I came back east on my way to the new trees.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Lewzer where are these new trees you talk about...Now is the perfect time to hit the east side...All those A--Hole speed boats are not in the water yet...Have caught a lot of nice crappies in the bays on the east side ...BUT....only in the spring when all the A's arn't around....JIM.....


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

i beg to differ I caught crappies in the shallows all week it is just when and where you fish


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

I found them to be sparse in the shallows. Most of the ones I caught were in 11 to 13 ft. These were all in the no wake zone, havnt tried the east end yet.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Lewzer if this weather stabelizes and we get a few good days I hope to get out...What kind and color is your boat...I have a Panfish Bass Tracker 16 ft. and drive a White 2008 Trailblazer Maybe we can get together and talk...As for you Beagle52 if you plan on fishing the east side you best get it done before the big boys come out...They would swamp you or me in a heartbeat and think nothing of it...Lewzer you are right what we need is more structure in this lake....JIM......


----------



## tee bee (Feb 13, 2009)

Lewzer; I think I was the guy you seen drifting Thur., we started in the morning fishing the trees, as always. We only picked up a few, so with the big east wind I decided to start drifting points. 
Its not often I get a chance to get both my boys out at the same time, so it was great to be able to find a couple big schools of bait fish where you seen us 14-18 fow. We did pretty good putting about 35 in the live well drifting well weighted floating jigs tiped with minnows.
Did you happen to see that boat with three guys in it running wide open and very close to fishermen in small bosts? I was glad he came close enough to me that I was able to tell him what I thought of his tatics! LOL What a fool!


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

Going this evening with my brother. From what I've read it seems fish are hanging out off the trees in deeper water. I always put in near Rock Springs and go to the no wake area to fish. I was thinking of going down 14 to the far end of the no wake zone to put in and fish. Never fished that end of the lake. Any advice for finding some crappie today?
________
VAPORIZER


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Friend of mine had caught a mess of crappie in the shallows of Jay Lake fishing from out of his kayak, said they were way back in the sticks.
21" Chaparral 260HP so I sure won't be getting back into that area.


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

i was wondering how big a boat u guys think can b put in on the small ramp there off rocksprings? i have a 16ft. fish hawk with a 9.9. wondered if i could do it there. not sure on water level so figured id ask. thanks


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

You should be able to put in there,but put in over by the creekas close as you can deeper there.Right beside where the pinic tables are. I just put in there friday.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

chopper29 said:


> i was wondering how big a boat u guys think can b put in on the small ramp there off rocksprings? i have a 16ft. fish hawk with a 9.9. wondered if i could do it there. not sure on water level so figured id ask. thanks


Why not just put in at the west ramp. The docks are in.


----------



## Bluegillford (Apr 8, 2005)

there is an old roadbed on knapp road that exetends fom the peninsula straight across the lake that i often find crappies and pike this time of year.


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

Made it out yesterday and fished the East side of the lake. We picked up a few crappie, about a half dozen for the basket. Wind was really blowing. May get out again today.
________
Customline


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

i was wondering if we cld launch a 19'DeepV with a 50Hp at rocksprings just wanna make sure didnt look to well at the water lvl


----------



## nmiller (Oct 29, 2007)

We were out Sat. evening in our kayaks. It was windy but eventually settled down. We got a few everywhere from Rockspring launch going east but never found the hot spot. 

Did see a dead muskie, about 36". Would have got a picture but camera was in the truck. 

All on minnow tipped jig heads.

Keep the WB reports coming! Also heard the Jay Lake area was hot but thats alot of paddling...


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Is there a way to access Jay lake from a kayak where you don't have to paddle a mile?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Is there a way to access Jay lake from a kayak where you don't have to paddle a mile? 


From the campground launch ramp. Someone mentioned last week to get a pass from the office where you enter the campground so you can park there.
The launch is in Jay Lake.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

LEWZER right that ramp puts you in the bay itself theres a lot of water to cover in there without going out in the main lake,about those permits,i stopped at the office a week or so ago and she said when the campground office is open the main one right inside the camping area,stop and get a pass,if b4 hrs or after hrs just go and launch but she suggested putting a paper on the dash with your plate number on it and time launched,doesn,t make much sense to me about the paper thing,what else is my trk and boat trl doing there,so i,ll do there asking,make up one card and change the dates


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Is that the campground right off of Rock Springs rd and before the bridge?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

yep and go the speed limits in there..


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Striperswiper as Mad Mac said launch at the RS Marina with a 19 ft deep V why would you want to take a chance at the primative ramp...Went by sat. and both docks are in at the marina...Big J Law you an't kidding about the wind in the morning ...Wind streaks on the water from the west blowing pretty good...Looked pretty muddy to me from the RS Bridge...GOOD FISHING GUYS.....JIM.....


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Did you happen to see that boat with three guys in it running wide open and very close to fishermen in small bosts? I was glad he came close enough to me that I was able to tell him what I thought of his tatics! LOL What a fool!


Yes I saw him Tee Bee. I also have several pictures of him and the two other boats flying down the no wake zone (blue 14' Lund Rebel SS). He motored up to me and asked how I was doing. I just yelled back "you know this is a no wake zone don't you?"
He gave me the look and took off.


----------



## fball fisherman (Apr 4, 2008)

Can anyone point me in the right direction to catch crappie? is the bridge under rock springs road a good spot.


----------



## awe-below-me (Apr 12, 2009)

Rock springs road bridge isn't too bad. I've been drifting the channel from the bridge up about 500 yards then around the peninsula. Been doing pretty good that way. They're also hanging on the drop off at the peninsula back in the swim cove. 

Also, as far as launching from the primitive ramp off of rock springs by the bridge: I wouldn't launch anything bigger than a 16' lund right now with a small gasser. HOWEVER... in about a month, that will be the only spot i launch my 20' spectrum with a 90 horse on it. It makes a world of difference from all the wacko weekend boaters and "so called" boaters at the paved ramp. As long as you can get to the far side of the gravel, there's a descent drop off to get a lil larger boats in there.


----------



## magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

I wouldnt drop anything bigger than a 14(if that) there. Last year we saw a guy stuck there and stopped in and pulled him out leaving the campground ramp. He backed to far in so be careful if ya do


----------

